# Shops für Trialbikes und -Parts (FAQ)



## Fabi (12. Juli 2009)

Hier ist eine Übersicht von Trial-Shops, die Bikes, Rahmen und Komponenten für Trial vertreiben:

*Deutschland*
Trialmarkt - Bike Trial Sport
biketrial-germany.de Trialsporthandel F. Krumbiegel
Trialers Home
monty-bikes.de Monty Fahrradimport
Hoffmann-TrialParts & Bikes
Trialstore.de
Bikes In Motion
Inspired Bike Store
TrialBikeShop.de

*Europa*
Tarty Bikes (GB)
Select Bikes (GB)
The Monty Shop (GB)
Trials-UK (GB)
Trialsman (GB)
Super Cycles (GB)
Heasink Bikes (GB)
AL4Bikes (Spanien)
Acroland (Italien)
TMSport Shop (Frankreich)
Sphere Bike (Frankreich)
Trialprod (Frankreich)
K-124 House (Frankreich)
Biketrial.ch (Schweiz)
Dressler Shop (Tschechien)
Trialricany.com/ (Tschechien)
Trialshop.pl (Polen)
Trialstore.at (Österreich)
UP Bikes (Ukraine)
Best Bikes (Polen)
Rock 'N' Roll Bikes (GB)
Biellemanbikes.nl/ (Niederlande)

*weltweit*
Trialsin.com (USA)
Trials Pads (USA)
WebCyclery (USA)
WheresTheSeat.com (Kanada)
HB Trials (Kanada)
Pacho Trial (Kolumbien)

Diese Liste ist nicht abschließend.

Kennt ihr noch weitere Shops (nur trialspezifisch)? Bitte posten, die Liste wird dann entsprechend ergänzt.


----------



## JP Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

TTH hat doch sogar eine Onlineshop

Generell Hoffmannbikes würd ich also auch definitif erwähnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mitjascha (22. Februar 2010)

Es gibt noch einen shop in der schweiz. könnt ihr villeicht hinzufügen. wenn falsch bitte um entschuldigung.

http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php


----------



## jan_hl (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.thetrialsinshop.com/ ist jetzt http://www.wherestheseat.com/


----------



## montfa (22. Februar 2010)

www.dressler.cz und www.trialricany.com (tschechien)
www.trialshop.pl (polen)

überall wird english gesprochen. manchmal (aber nicht immer) sind die billiger als westeuropäische konkurrenz. bisher habe ich nur bei dressler gekauft - absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2010)

heatsinkbikes.com


----------



## KBtrial (22. Februar 2010)

Shop in Österreich: www.trialstore.at Koxx und Onza Vertrieb. Aber auch mopets werden dort vercheckt. Lg


----------



## jan_hl (23. Februar 2010)

http://webcyclery.com/home.php?cat=407


----------



## python (23. Februar 2010)

http://www.trialstore.de gibts auch noch deutscher shop


----------



## MaxTTH (23. Februar 2010)

www.Bikecorner24.de - hat nicht ausschließlich Trial parts aber viele nützliche Dinge die unser Team auch schon benutzen. 
___________________
www.t-t-h.de
www.x-a-m.eu


----------



## tred131 (28. Juni 2010)

http://upbikes.com.ua/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (30. Juni 2010)

Würde sagen Bikes in Motion hat noch einen online shop.


----------



## montfa (11. August 2010)

www.bestbikes.pl

kleiner laden in warschau, der gerade seine große karriere anfängt. 
die haben vor allem super billige rockman sachen. die seite ist schon teilweise auf english, ich nehme also an, dass da englisch gesprochen wird.

hab da letztens zum ersten mal eingekauft, bedienung ist super, versandkosten sind fair und ja - neue rockman kurbeln haben mich angenehme 80euronen gekostet.


----------



## DrKraut (1. Dezember 2010)

www.rocknrollbikes.com
Versand weis ich noch nicht un evtl. muss man noch steuern nachzahlen k.a. will dort aber bald bestelleln


----------



## kamo-i (14. Oktober 2011)

Zur Zeit zwar noch im Aufbau, aber: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/807490

Hab mir da einen Because Simple Street 24" auf "Gut Glück" bestellt. 260$/190 inkl. Versand. Für den Preis riskiere ich es. Kann ja dann Erfahrungen posten.

_Hinweis vom Moderator: Die Erfahrungen kann man hier nachlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8991932#post8991932_


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Dezember 2011)

Da fehlt eindeutig noch www.inspired-bike-store.de


----------



## Mastertrialer (3. April 2012)

Neuer deutscher Trial Online Shop http://www.trialbikeshop.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glennn (3. April 2012)

www.biellemanbikes.nl  Niederlande


----------



## trialelmi (3. April 2012)

Mastertrialer schrieb:


> Neuer deutscher Trial Online Shop http://www.trialbikeshop.de/







* nur â¬ 0,00*
Schnell bestellen.


----------



## kamo-i (4. April 2012)

Mastertrialer schrieb:


> Neuer deutscher Trial Online Shop http://www.trialbikeshop.de/



Man achte drauf, wie der hinterlegte Fenstername lautet: "Trail Bike Shop". SEHR VERTRAUENSERWECKEND...


----------



## flexxtrialer (9. April 2012)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Man achte drauf, wie der hinterlegte Fenstername lautet: "Trail Bike Shop". SEHR VERTRAUENSERWECKEND...


schon mal was von SEO gehört? Schon mal bei nem Trialvideo Tags wie MTB Freeride etc gesehen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. April 2012)

flexxtrialer schrieb:


> schon mal was von SEO gehÃ¶rt? Schon mal bei nem Trialvideo Tags wie MTB Freeride etc gesehen?



Schwachsinn. Ist einfach ein Tippfehler, oder ist es fÃ¼r dich Zufall, dass der Fenstertitel/Browser die Shopadresse beinhalt? (Bzw. sollte im Normalfall, wenn man es schafft drei WÃ¶rter richtig zu tippen)
Hauptsache klug daherreden


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2012)

Mastertrialer schrieb:


> Neuer deutscher Trial Online Shop http://www.trialbikeshop.de/








Jetzt möchte ich mal über die ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Shop berichten.

Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage, dass Tübingen ja gleich nebenan ist und ich somit den Shop besuchen konnte. Dementsprechend habe ich meine Teile dort auch persönlich abgeholt. 

Wenn man den Shop im Netz durchstöbert wirkt er an einigen Stellen recht mager, aber lasst euch davon nicht täuschen! Der Markus hat ziemlich viele Teile da die im Shop bisher noch nicht gelistet sind. Wenn ihr also irgendwas bestimmtes sucht, dann schreibt oder ruft ihn an und er gibt euch die Info. (Es kann eventuell mal einen Tag länger dauern bei der Emailbeatwortung, weil er recht viel arbeitet, Trialshows fährt und auch noch Familie hat.)
So habe ich es auch gemacht und alle Teile die ich brauchte bekommen. Die Preise sind auch echt fair! 

Nach einem kurzen Schnack habe ich sogar noch eine alte Gabel aus der Schrottkiste bekommen. Die ist zwar schon angerissen aber für den Notfall als Ersatz noch fahrbar. 

Summa summarum: mehr als empfehlenswert auch für einen persönlichen Besuch! (erwartet aber nicht gleich einen Store in der Größe vom Trialmarkt... der Markus hat gerade erst damit angefangen  )


----------



## Hoffes (27. Mai 2012)

Kann mich dem hst_trialer Anschließen 

Will nur kurz was hinzufügen 

Gut finde ist das der Shop viele Marken hat die sonst in Deutschland schlecht zu kriegen sind.

Und er hatte viele Sachen auf de DM dabei die noch nicht im Shop sind.

so das wars von mir


----------



## duro e (31. Mai 2012)

hab dort nun auch mal was bestellt , zwar nur kettenspanner , aber echt sau zufrieden . echt schöne ware , guter preis und blitzversand


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Juli 2012)

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit http://www.trial-bikes.com/ ??


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. Juli 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit http://www.trial-bikes.com/ ??



hab schon dort bestellt,alles bestens.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (15. März 2014)

Hab noch n coolen Shop gefunden. 

http://www.zagrosbike.com/

Achja... lernt mal gefälligst arabisch....


----------



## Insomnia- (15. März 2014)

Woll-E schrieb:


> Hab noch n coolen Shop gefunden.
> 
> http://www.zagrosbike.com/
> 
> Achja... lernt mal gefälligst arabisch....




Das sind coole Typen aus meiner 2. Heimat.
Bin im Kontakt mit dem Besitzer


----------



## Woll-E (15. März 2014)

Sauber !


----------



## family-biker (15. März 2014)

na die haben ja die neuesten sachen.

war iran.. äh ironisch gemeint


----------



## Insomnia- (15. März 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> na die haben ja die neuesten sachen.
> 
> war iran.. äh ironisch gemeint


witzig
in deutschland haste gut reden...
solltest dir mal ansehen wie das leben da läuft. nicht in der Hauptstadt... ich will dich mal sehen wie du die szene unter solchen rahmenbedingungen mit teilen versorgst!
ach und er meldet sich umgehend wenn man ihn kontaktiert...
nene ne anspielung war das nicht.


----------



## family-biker (15. März 2014)

war eigentlich nur ein joke,so wie:
treffen sich ein deutscher und ein afrikaner.sagt der deutsche "du schwarz."
sagt der afrikaner "ich weiß!"



da hätte man nicht direkt drauf anspringen müssen.so frech dir das jetzt erschien,so banal hab ich es eingestuft.
aber gut,schande über mich


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> witzig
> in deutschland haste gut reden...
> solltest dir mal ansehen wie das leben da läuft. nicht in der Hauptstadt... ich will dich mal sehen wie du die szene unter solchen rahmenbedingungen mit teilen versorgst!
> ach und er meldet sich umgehend wenn man ihn kontaktiert...
> nene ne anspielung war das nicht.


Gibt es da auch irgendwelche Preise?


----------



## Insomnia- (16. März 2014)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, Arabische Schriftzeichen sind auch für mich ein Rätsel. Ich beherrsche nur die Aussprache..


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. März 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, Arabische Schriftzeichen sind auch für mich ein Rätsel. Ich beherrsche nur die Aussprache..


Es gibt oben links eine kleine Amerikanische Flagge.  Preise find ich trotzdem nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (16. März 2014)

Tatsache, ich frag mal nach was es damit auf sich hat.


----------



## dibo81 (11. April 2014)

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit https://www.rocknrollbikes.com? 

Danke


----------



## Woll-E (11. April 2014)

dibo81 schrieb:


> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit https://www.rocknrollbikes.com?
> 
> Danke



Ja die haben Trails auf dem Link statt Trials stehen. Höchst inkompetent 
Bullshitting Mode off...

Ne kenne ich noch nicht den Store.


----------



## dibo81 (11. April 2014)

Schade...


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2014)

Von denen kam mein neuer Tensile Tocco Hebel und ich schickte meinen kaputten zu ihnen. Das alles nachdem ich Kontakt mit Tensile hatte. Vielleicht haben die da ihre Finger im Spiel.


----------



## dibo81 (11. April 2014)

Das hört sich doch gut an   danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2014)

Mein Hebel kam BEVOR ich den alten eingeschickt hatte.


----------



## dibo81 (11. April 2014)

Das hört sich doch noch BESSER an oder?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. April 2014)

Ich nehm es an. Keine Ahnung, wie die mit Tensile zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## montfa (11. April 2014)

Tensile Optimum Design is a wholly owned subsidiary of the Super Cycles Group.

*Their address is:*
2 Lowdham Street
Nottingham
NG3 2DP 

----------------------------
Rock'n'Roll Bikes is a wholly owned subsidiary of the Super Cycles Group.

*Their address is:*
2 Lowdham Street
Nottingham
NG3 2DP


----------



## family-biker (11. April 2014)

genau,und all das ist auch noch onza itself.


----------



## python (16. April 2014)

hat jemand schonmal direkt bei chross king bestellt? udn wenn wie lange hats gedauert?

lg


----------



## BikingDevil (16. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe gerade in Rumänien bestellt.
Halbe (fast) Preise und super nett...

Www.biketrials.ro

man spricht Englisch. Alles wie bestellt angekommen. Bezahlung mit PayPal ( Gebühren muss man auch übernehmen).


----------



## sensiminded (16. September 2014)

Zoll kommt, so wie es aussieht, nicht bei einer Bestellung in Rumänien dazu? 

VG Alex


----------



## montfa (16. September 2014)

EU, auch wenn nicht Schengen...


----------



## BikingDevil (17. September 2014)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Zoll kommt, so wie es aussieht, nicht bei einer Bestellung in Rumänien dazu?
> 
> VG Alex


Nö - ist ja EU !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (21. September 2014)

kennt einer nen shop wo es dieses rot oder blauweisse felgenband gibt??


----------



## BikingDevil (24. September 2014)

python schrieb:


> kennt einer nen shop wo es dieses rot oder blauweisse felgenband gibt??


Moin - der post wäre wohl im suche thread besser aufgehoben... 
By the way - Jan hat einige noch in verschiedenen Farben...

Mfg aus Hannover

@admins bitte verschieben


----------



## thomg (5. November 2014)

Hallo
hab eben bei bikenbici.com (früher trialsin.es) in Spanien bestellt. Hat alles gut geklappt. Bin zufrieden. Sie haben bsp. noch die Magura Bremshebel Jg. 05-10 4-Finger an Lager.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## sirob188 (9. August 2015)

Hallo Fabi, hallo @ alle,

ich bin der Boris und hier sehr neu unterwegs. Natürlich suche ich gerade nach einem Trialbike und habe diese Seite gefunden.

Leider..... funktionieren die meisten Links nicht mehr. Enden auf Stratos oder auf eine Seite, wo es kein Weiter gibt. 

Bikes in motion gibt es nur noch auf Facebook, Trialers Home landet auf was asiatischem, Trialstore endet auf der aufgerufenen Seite....

Liegt das irgendwie an mir oder sind die Seiten obsolet? 

Danke für Eure Hilfe, um wieder ein wenig nach Bikes stöbern zu können...

VG

Boris

Off-toppic: Warum gibt es nur noch graue Trialbikes?




Fabi schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Übersicht von Trial-Shops, die Bikes, Rahmen und Komponenten für Trial vertreiben:
> 
> *Deutschland*
> Trialmarkt - Bike Trial Sport
> ...


----------



## python (9. August 2015)

Www.trialmarkt.de
Www.trial-World.de
Www.trial-biken.com
Www.tartybikes.co.uk


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. August 2015)

python schrieb:


> Www.trialmarkt.de
> Www.trial-World.de
> Www.trial-biken.com
> Www.tartybikes.co.uk


http://amg-bikes.com

trialshop.pl <- mein Favorit


----------



## moth (6. Oktober 2019)

Schade dass kaum noch ein Shop aus der Liste aktiv ist...


----------



## Hoffes (10. Oktober 2019)

Trial-world.de
Trial-Bikes.com
Trialmarkt.de
Tartybikes.co.uk
seriousconnection.com
Trialshop.pl 

Das sind die wo mir als erstes einfallen


----------



## BikeSmith (16. Januar 2020)

Hi,
hier noch ein Shop, den ihr noch nicht in eurer Liste habt: www.bikesmith.de 
Wir sind ein noch relativ junges Unternehmen im Bereich Trialsport und auf den Bereich Jugend und Nachwuchs spezialisiert. 
In unserem Programm haben wir nicht nur Trial-Fahrräder, sondern auch Trial-Motorräder für Groß und Klein.
Falls jemand Fragen hat, gerne direkt an [email protected] 
MfG
Peter 
Team Bike Smith


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

